# Make Destroyed, washed, very trendy shirt questions..



## mckaymental (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi! I want to start my own tshirt line and I want tips to do wash on shirts and how to destroy them a little bit like really high fashion ones...

Please tell me some tips and advices...

thanks!


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

Use your imagine, anything will work, we use a microplane normally used for nutmeg and lemon rinds.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

jwcollect said:


> Use your imagine, anything will work, we use a microplane normally used for nutmeg and lemon rinds.


Some of these brands use grinding or special washes like stone wash or bleach wash. There are home made methods of doing these, I don't have links to the articles, but if you google it, I am sure you will find a "how to" somewhere. With this trend, you will need thin shirts, approx 180 gsm.


----------



## mckaymental (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks! If you have any links, just give them to me please


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mckaymental said:


> Thanks! If you have any links, just give them to me please


There's a few threads in this forum if you search for distressed or vintage in the search box at the top of the page.

I think someone mentioned using a dremmel tool for roughing their t-shirts up.


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

Most of the trendy tees out there are distressed by large wash houses with industrial equipment. It is a very manual labor but in the end it pays off with a soft vintage garment. Most of the washes are done with some kind of mixture of pumace stones and or volcano rock  Don't know exactly how that works but I do know you are supposed to wash and dry the shirt in the end.

.


----------

